# Solved: Removing a table in Excel 2007



## madd74 (Nov 9, 2003)

I have a lot of data that I would like to manipulate using a table, but then I want to be able to remove the table. While I have no problem making the table (FORMAT AS TABLE), I have not been able to figure out how to remove the table once I am done with it. If there is a way to do what I am looking for without tables, then that works. Here is my example:

AAA | BBBB | CCCCC
------------------------------------
Date | data | information
------------------------------------
2/13 | Ball | balls are red
2/14 | Cat | cats are pink
2/14 | Jason | uses a machete
2/14 | Cat | chopped up by jason

So, I can use a table so that I can select from the BBBB col and just select "cat". Then, I change the info so what I want, and then remove the table completely. Now I see the reason people dislike the ribbon, man E2003 was so much easier  I use to just make a list, then, got rid of it if I was done with it. The help for Excel simply states to delete a table "On a worksheet, select a table. Press DELETE." Okay, yeah, wonderful if I want to get rid of the data, which I do not. As for clicking undo, well, that would undo the changes I did but want to save.

I can convert it to a range, but then the formatting is still there. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Aj_old (Sep 24, 2007)

All these data a in one column? 
Where data came from? txt?

Post please a sample in excel (preferably saved in 2003 format (.xls))


----------



## turbodante (Dec 19, 2008)

> I can convert it to a range, but then the formatting is still there. Thanks for any help!


After converting to range.

Home> Styles > cell Styles > Normal


----------



## madd74 (Nov 9, 2003)

@ Aj: well, the problem is this is a 2007 function, and saving as a 2003 .XLS I believe will not show the actual affect I am experiencing. If a 2007 copy would work, I could certainly do that 

@turbodante: That is good at removing the colors and stuff, the only problem is, that removes *everything*, meaning all of my formated data gets converted. For example, if I have 1:56.98 formatted as "m:ss.00" then the 1:56.98 gets converted to a decimal point.


----------



## turbodante (Dec 19, 2008)

Unless you need to use the tables other than to sort your feline dice/slicing stats, perhaps you could use the filter in the ribbon instead. 

In Excel 2007 ribbon

Data > Sort & filter > Filter


----------



## madd74 (Nov 9, 2003)

hmm, that sounds like what I would be looking for, I hope, and guess I will find out when I remember my power cord for my laptop


----------



## madd74 (Nov 9, 2003)

Wee! That is exactly what I was looking for! Filter... noted


----------

